# Northern Virginia Goldens!



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy has pent up energy today! She could really use some playtime! Let me know if you are able to me with me for a play-date. Thank you.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

We Tucker and I could play!!! But we are too far away!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I know! That stinks doesn't it?:


----------



## AngelaSeg (Feb 8, 2014)

*Would Love To!!*

Hello! We have a 7 month old golden retriever and we are looking for others to have play dates. We live in Fairfax Virginia - anyone near by?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I went to a dog park that has better behaved dogs than most public dog parks. It's technically private since it belongs to a garden center. I had a meet-up there and also met with a private dog trainer so she could observe Mercy's behavior.


----------

